# 10/22



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

WTB a Ruger 10 / 22.
Its going to be a boat and truck gun so new is not worth the $.
If you have one or know of one for sale let me know.
PM or 850-417-3798
Thanks this worked for the 308 it may work again.


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a 10/22 Takedown with a scope that allows it two parts to fit into the bag. Sounds like you don't want to spend much $s so we may be outta like on what I need and what you want to spend. If interested, PM me.


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Not interested in a takedown. want a one piece 22. Thank you though.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Difficult to find a good one for sale. The older ones have a metal trigger assembly. The newer ones have a plastic trigger housing. I have had mine for over 35 years, just remodeled it last year. I have the old carbine stock and barrel you can have for free. Buy an aftermarket trigger, bolt and receiver and you have a complete 10/22
.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Free to Mr.. Hired Hand , if you want it...


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

That's a deal. Thank you. Pm me your contact info.
Again thank you. Looks like the PFF did it again,


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Got all excited and may have spoke too soon.
Reciever 164.00
Bolt 106.00
trigger 263.00
I believe I can get a new one cheaper or I am looking up parts on the wrong site. 
Makes you wonder how come a complete new one is so much cheaper?
Anybody can help please do so.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

The Hired Hand said:


> Got all excited and may have spoke too soon.
> Reciever 164.00
> Bolt 106.00
> trigger 263.00
> ...


Holy sheeeet... you must be looking at upgraded aftermarket parts 


You can buy a Kidd trigger for that price (a true 0.5lb trigger pull)

Ruger BX trigger is like 60 bucks. Receivers are hard to come by, but brownells makes one around $100, bolt is around the same. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Just found all the parts needed for under 100 bucks on e-bay. Yes definitely pm me your info please. Again Thank You.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

PM Sent


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

At Grabagun a Ruger BX trigger is $49.99.
You might also want to consider a Marlin 60.
I see them from time to time for $100.


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

welldoya said:


> At Grabagun a Ruger BX trigger is $49.99.
> You might also want to consider a Marlin 60.
> I see them from time to time for $100.


Have a marlin 60. 
Kind of just want a 10/22


----------

